# Free turtles in Birmingham UK?



## Luke Didi (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello, I love turtles as does everyone else but I was wondering if there is anywhere in Birmingham where I can acquire free younger turtles.

I have quite a big tank with only one YBS and I cant afford anymore turtles but I would love to give any turtles a brilliant home.

Please let me know


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

Freebie hunting is generally frowned upon within this community. If you are unable to pay for turtles the question of whether you are able to appropriately care for the animals without funds has to be asked. Furthermore, if a vet visit is required at any point, how will you pay for that?

Save up - you will appreciate it more when you purchase it with your own hard earned cash :2thumb:


----------



## Luke Didi (Apr 24, 2012)

well when your in college and have to pay for a car money is difficult, and everything I need for the turtles is paid for by my mother. don't worry I can look after them perfectly


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

probally better to go for a different specie, maybe one that will be able to live in the tank you have, give it a year or so and the ybs will be too big for the tank


----------



## Luke Didi (Apr 24, 2012)

well its like a 300 litre tank that my dad actually gave me this morning and it is massive


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

I am not questioning your _ability_ to care for the animals as such, merely questioning whether without funds you will be able to deal with situations that may arise which could cost you large sums of money; for example veterinary bills that may crop up. 

Aside from that, a lot of people here have worked very hard to buy and maintain their reptiles and will not so easily relinquish their reptiles to someone with only a few posts asking for a freebie.

This thread may interest you - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/851999-do-these-people-get-any.html : victory:


----------



## Luke Didi (Apr 24, 2012)

I understand that, and its not a case of freebies more of a place for unwanted pets that I can care for


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

Luke Didi said:


> well its like a 300 litre tank that my dad actually gave me this morning and it is massive


Thats only around 65 UK gallons isn't it?


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

hedwigdan said:


> Thats only around 65 UK gallons isn't it?


Nearer 66, but yes!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Luke Didi said:


> well its like a 300 litre tank that my dad actually gave me this morning and it is massive


Still wont be big enough, i take in around 30 RES,YBS,maps etc a month, mainly from people that were told a tank would be big enough, though some of the smaller maps can stay in tanks the larger species cant, good on you for wanting to rescoe terrapins or turtle but please make sure you get the right specie for the avaliable space you have


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

Luke Didi said:


> I understand that, and its not a case of freebies more of a place for unwanted pets that I can care for


Again, before you truly think about rescuing other animals, you will need to ensure you can give the appropriate care. With respect, you have had 'Yoda' (excellent name, by the way!) for less than three weeks and have posted a couple of times because you weren't sure about certain things (possible MBD, appropriate supplementation etc.) As such, I would suggest that you are not yet ready to care for several other animals - particularly unwanted reptiles.

I say this because some unwanted, or 'rescue' animals can need very particular care - they may be ill and require veterinary care. Although this is not the case for every rehomed reptile (some people have an unfortunate change of circumstances) there is a possibility you could end up with an animal that has these needs. In my most humble opinion, you require a lot more experience and knowledge (and probably money) before you are in a position to do this.

I know what it is like when you get your first rep, you want more straight away! You need to thnk very carefully about getting more animals, however keen you may be.


----------



## Luke Didi (Apr 24, 2012)

fair enough and btw the MBD was me being paranoid the vet just said its because he is so young and is shedding, and i will take your advice and hold on to just Yoda for now and maybe think about getting a new one when im ready

thanks guys


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Luke Didi said:


> fair enough and btw the MBD was me being paranoid the vet just said its because he is so young and is shedding, and i will take your advice and hold on to just Yoda for now and maybe think about getting a new one when im ready
> 
> thanks guys


No worries, let me know if you decide on a pond, i am always after rehomers


----------



## Luke Didi (Apr 24, 2012)

is it possible to have an outdoor pond in the UK due to our crappy weather?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

yes, i have 6.. as long as they are around 3-4 foot deep with about a foot of mud at the bottom, i only introduce new ones to the pond in the warmer weather so they have time to acclimatise


----------



## Luke Didi (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok thanks, quick question my turtle keeps kicking one of his back legs in and out whats this about?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Luke Didi said:


> is it possible to have an outdoor pond in the UK due to our crappy weather?


Yes, have a look in the main Shelled section there are several pictures of peoples' set ups indoor ponds and outdoor ones.

All excellent advice has been given about rehoming turtles. Of course small ones get large and that is when the "problems" start and why they are then looking for new homes.

Any new additions will of course have to be quarantined. Two males may not get on and a male will pester a female. As they cannot be sexed when young you may well end up with having separate setups - so that's more tanks, more external filters, more lights, heaters (if applicable) and so on!

Given your circumstances, I'd stick to the one for now and enjoy keeping him/her with the knowledge that you are providing him/her with the best care etc available.


----------



## Luke Didi (Apr 24, 2012)

thank you guys, but can someone answer my question he seems to be kicking his back leg in and out like he is twitching,

I thought it might be something to do with the light but I have only had there less than a month so I have dropped the water about an inch 1/2 just to get a bit more distance from the UVA/B light


----------

